# Has anyone tryed Keystone meats?



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

I just bought a can of Keystone Beef , haven't tryed it yet, has anyone used there products? I found chicken, beef, pork, an turkey. 
Found them at wally world ( wal-mart ) for $6.28 for a 28 oz can. At first thought they were kinda pricy but they have no water or broth , no additives , just beef an salt. Company is In Lima Ohio. They have a web site , just google keystonemeats.com an they can be ordered on line too. 
I don't think I can can my own beef for that price, for I would be buyin beef from the store , plus gas to cook & can it , gas to heat water to wash jars,plus the cost of flats, plus my time.. 

I would like to try it but it being a 28 oz can , I'll have to wait for company to come. They did have a smaller can but it was cheeper by the larger.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll check into it, but haven't tried it yet.....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

That's interesting, beanpicker, I'll have to see if our Wal-mart has it. You're right, by the time you buy the meat, jars, and lids, plus the fuel to process it in the canner, it might be a better deal than doing it yourself! Nice!


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

I read on anouther survival sight posted in Feb of this year were it was bought at Wal-mart for 5.68 but I forget what state he was from . But everyone semed to love the taste. Were going to the city Sunday an I want to check the bigger Wal-mart too, plus I get my sewing material there. Hee hee ( never can get enought ) 

After I got to reading up on Keystone meats, I think I seen it a a discount type place we go , but the price was horriable or so I thought , after all it was a discount place,,, but after finding it has no additives , heck your paying for MEAT not a bunch of junk we don't need. 
At least now I know to keep my eyes open . 

Oh I found it amoung the canned tuna, spam, chili, section at Wal -mart. Plus it must of been new to our store for they had a hugh display in the main wall way too.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought 5 cans when I found them at walmart and I said to myself thats new so I picked up 5 cans to add to my preps and after I got home I said the heck with it and bought 2 cases from the online website.. I did go back to Walmart to check out what else they had and guess what they where pretty much sold out.. Cya Slick


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

i have been wanting to try it. I heard it was pretty good. 
My family comes from that area but for some reason they are not allowed to export it south of the Mason-Dixon line. I guess I will have to wait till I make another trip up there.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow...that sounds better than canning your own...

Please open one up and try it out! I am curious!

I purchased freeze dried roast beef from Thirve, shelf reliance a few months back.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

:gaah:


JustCliff said:


> i have been wanting to try it. I heard it was pretty good.
> My family comes from that area but for some reason they are not allowed to export it south of the Mason-Dixon line. I guess I will have to wait till I make another trip up there.


Huh! Since when was groceries considered exporting? I mean, it not like whiskey or moonshine or MJ! HA!!!

Is there something i need to know?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

They are in most major chains and independent retailers in Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Illinois, Kentucky, and West Virginia.

Keystone Meats Where to Buy


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Not tried it,but we eat less and less meat.Only in sauces,like spagetti.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Only in sauces,like spagetti.


Not made with...CHILI, I hope?  Just kidding, I'm borrowing from another thread on canned chili and people commenting on pouring it over spaghetti. 

The majority of our meat is what we hunt or fish for, and we can it ourselves. But I like to keep a supply of store-bought beef, chicken, ham, and tuna. I can't wait until our next trip out shopping to see if our Wal-mart has it. Unfortunately, that's probably at least a month away. Darn those high gas prices!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

DJgang said:


> :gaah:
> 
> Huh! Since when was groceries considered exporting? I mean, it not like whiskey or moonshine or MJ! HA!!!
> 
> Is there something i need to know?


Na. Just a poke at my family.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Na. Just a poke at my family.


Oh, sorry..,I thought you were serious! LOL!

I just looked and it appears that Keystone hasn't made it to the southern states...like everything else, we are the last to know or have.


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Just got home from wally world, while there I checked on the Keystone meats again thinking i would pick up anouther couple -three or four cans, been trying to pick up a few each week, Weeeeeeeeeelllllllllll shucks they had it on sale I guess , for the large desplay sigh said $5.28 , has been $6.28, so heck sence I had a few extra dollars hid back in case of emergency , an figured this was a emergency I bought several at that price... but when we got to check out they rang up as $6.28 but they made it good with our word they were on sale. ( I think they do that for most people never watches what price things go threw there scanners, ) Boy not me, my sweet heart works hard for his money an I work just at hard at saving it.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

We just picked up a can of Keystone Beef and tried it out tonight. We made a stroganoff sauce and spooned it over some egg noodles. The beef was extremely tender and tasty. Note that this beef is very salt, so do not add salt when preparing for any dish. Thumbs up here. Will need to grab a case of the beef.


----------

